# Good Cycle for a Pitcher?



## BigLefty (Apr 8, 2012)

Hypothetically speaking (I dont actually intend to do steroids just curious) what would be an ideal stack for a 19 year old juco pitcher trying to gain velocity. I'm 6'3" 195 right now and throw 85-88. Just curious what would be the best stack and pct etc..


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 8, 2012)

You won't like this answer, but it's the truth. 

Good diet... Train hard.... Proper rest. 

Thats the best advice you will get.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^^^ Yep, I started when I was 19.  I wish I would have been more patient.


----------



## BigLefty (Apr 8, 2012)

Yeah thats my intention right now. From what research ive done it looks like the most appropriate cycle would be anavar with eq and test prop... what do you think?


----------



## KUVinny (Apr 8, 2012)

Test prop needs to pinned eod minimum, eq needs to be run a long time. Much longer than punning test prop Ed/eod will be comfortably tolerated by someone new to pinning. 

So no, that's not a good cycle, especially for someone at your age and for what you are trying to achieve. 

Diet, training and sufficiet rest is the best for you and your goals.


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

Basic T cycle. 500mg weekly and keep the diet tight......


----------



## BigLefty (Apr 8, 2012)

what about the anavar? 
from what ive read its a lot like winny without the damage to ligaments?


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

Anavar is great if you have a vagina.


----------



## BigLefty (Apr 8, 2012)

ha how so? i need lean muscle not bulk like what deca produces, i just want some serious advice man


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 8, 2012)

Heavy just gave you some serious advice, 500 mgs/wk test E or C will give you more than what you need.


----------



## msumuscle (Apr 8, 2012)

and I bet Kenny Powers would whoop your ass on the mound


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 8, 2012)

BigLefty said:


> ha how so? i need lean muscle not bulk like what deca produces, i just want some serious advice man



At 60mg daily anavar is decent for males but nothing like Testosterone.


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 8, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Anavar is great if you have a vagina.



That literally made me lol.. just a little..


----------



## petey2005 (Apr 8, 2012)

BigLefty said:


> Hypothetically speaking (I dont actually intend to do steroids just curious) what would be an ideal stack for a 19 year old juco pitcher trying to gain velocity. I'm 6'3" 195 right now and throw 85-88. Just curious what would be the best stack and pct etc..



Hey I started at 19 too. Not a big deal right.. I'm 25, can't get my wife pregnant for some reason, have a receded hairline, and worry about my shit all the time because I wasn't quite ready for the responsibility of "a good cycle".
I agree with Vinny man just wait like another year or so. You prolly won't lol but you're looking for opinions!


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 8, 2012)

Definitely best to wait a few years. Unfortunately you have probably made up your mind already. If you're going to do it follow heavyiron's thread, the link at the bottom of my post. Basic 500mg test cycle with an AI and pct laid out for you. HCG explained etc. Again it's not reccomended but if you're going to do it anyway do it right, that thread is the best place you could start.


----------



## DGettin (Apr 8, 2012)

Eq would be horrible for a pitcher.  It dries out your joints.


----------



## zacthemac (Apr 8, 2012)

^^^^^^I have never heard that. It does not bother mine or anyone I know. It's actually good for your joints, it increases collagen synthesis.


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 9, 2012)

Test 500mg/wk will do perfectly fine.

Just don't let the bro's give ya that "baseball slap" after a good game, they'll know real quick your on the juice!


----------

